# white patch on my leopard gecko nose



## Amy m1234 (May 10, 2012)

My Leopard Gecko has a white patch on his nose. This basically appeared overnight. His last shed was about 2 weeks ago. He seems OK, although he has not eaten in 2 days. It does not appear to be getting any worse, but I am still worried about it. Does anyone have any ideas on what it is? I'm new to the reptile world so i may be getting worked up over nothing.


----------



## Kln90 (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like retained shed but can't see too clearly... Ours had the same this morning after an overnight shed... A damp cotton wool bud should help, does it look like dried skin at all?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?szhhnt


----------



## Amy m1234 (May 10, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the response! It does not appear to be dried skin. I have tried using a cotton swab with some warm water and it has not helped at all. I wet it down and it looks clear and then as the nose dries it turns white again. Any other ideas?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

If his last shed was two weeks ago, I'd assume it's skin that's ready to shed. 

One of my Leo's gets the same every now and then a few days before she sheds.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

does look like skin that loosening for a shed or shed thats stuck from the last one


----------

